# guppies and platies



## kumas0115 (May 1, 2011)

hi everyone, i am new to this forum, i am having problems with my guppies and platies they just wont have babys, in the last month i have had 3 swordtails and 1 black mollie have babies about 80 all togever, but my platies and guppies just dont even get fat lol help please  :chair:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Firstly welcome to the forums, Right all i can say is that if you have a spare tank then try too put a male and female platy.guppy in and leave them fpr a week them woola u should have a pregnat fish, but sometime when with other livebearers they just feel shy so dont worry they will in time


----------

